# Scared Dovii



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Have my Dovii for one week now. So far he's pretty shy and hide most of the day, he also rarely come out to eat, he do come out more often during the night when the light is off. How long would it take for him to adapt to his new environment?

He's about 5 inch's and there are a few giant danios in the tank as dither fish, he did manage to kill 2 and i'm guessing eat one during the night.


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just give him time, he'll get used to everything. Sometimes it takes them awhile to adapt to stuff. And get used to losing dithers, my jag has eaten 8 giant danios and he also ate 3 blue guarmis as well. If ya want your dithers to live then ya might wanna think about investing in some sort of night light or night time LED lights.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

I do have a moonlight, bright enough for me to clearly see where they are.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

My Dovi is cautious and I have had him for almost 3 years.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'm a big advocate of dithers....but only appropriate ones. Giant danios aren't dithers for a large piscivore; they are fast moving feeders. Appropriate dithers would be larger fish; tinfoil barbs, T-barbs, silver dollars, Bala sharks, etc.

Of course you would need a HUGE tank for a school of appropriate dithers and a male Dovii.


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

Sometime they don't become bold and brave till 8"+. One reason is, even though they're top predators when matured they themselves do get prayed upon when young. For now just let it get use to it's new surroundings.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

After another week, he's less scared when i approach the tank and he spend more time swimming in the open.

But now i have another issue, he wouldn't really eat any pellets, so far he mostly eat dried plankton and krill. Can he live a healthy life just with dried plankton and krill?


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

my female JD iv had over a year and she still doesnt fully trust me up by the tank


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

I would try to get it on pellets ASAP, just makes it so much easier to feed.


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm still trying to feed him pellet, didn't give him any dried krill this week but he did get one of dither fish. He's starting to put pellets in his mouth but he spill it out, he should be hungry now Hehe


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't give in, you'll want to train the fish not the other way around  .


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

try adding the pellets to like a shotglass of tank water. let them soften up a bit and he'll probably take em. my fish dont like em cuz they have to juggle em in thier mouths for a few minutes prior to consumption. well gl to ya


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Still not eating pellet this week. But he did eat 2 dither in the last 5 days. Must resist the temptation of giving him dried krill.


----------

